# Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04



## krauthi (30. März 2006)

so ihr lieben Eltern


wir wollen mal unseren nachwuchs fördern und lassen die kiddis mal an die rute 

und zwar am 23.04 in Kerkrade von 9.00-15.00 uhr
die kiddis zeigen uns wie geangelt wird #6 und wir größeren kinder können klönen und ratschläge geben|kopfkrat 

wer kein vereinsmitglied ist kan beim Bergsma eine tageskarte für 3-4 € kaufen für diesen tag 

als tagesabschluss würde ich vorschlagen haben sich die wackeren kämpfer dan eine Juniortüte verdient:k 

also Väter und Mütter meldet euch wer lust hat mal ein tag am wasser mit kind zu verbringen 


Meldeliste

Krauthi+ sohn 
Krauthis 7 + 2 söhne
Mac Gill + sohn
Marca + sohn 
maashunter + sohn




besuchergäste
Perch+ familie
mr.twister 









gruß Krauthi


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

Moin Moin ,
 super Idee von Euch und ich hoffe Ihr bringt einen schönen Bericht mit vielen vielen Bildern hier im AB :q :q :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## krauthi (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

DANKE   ich gehe mal davon aus  das  es ein toller tag werden wird 

also packt  euren sohn  , tochter , neffe, patenkind  usw   und  meldet euch


----------



## krauthis7 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

ich bin mit meinen beiden mini profi angler dabei  |uhoh:


----------



## marca (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

Hi Frank,
schöne Idee!
So etwas haben wir letztes Jahr schonmal gemacht.
Nur ein wenig kleiner und "unorganisierter"!
Die Kleinen haben auch noch deutlich mehr gefangen als die "Großen".
Wir sind in der Woche vorher am Meer.
Werden aber wohl schon Samstags wieder da sein,so dass ich mit meinem Köttel gerne mitmachen werde.
Nimm mich nur mal "provisorisch" in deine Liste auf.


----------



## Mac Gill (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

Bin natürlich dabei -> marca hat die Bilder von unseren Jungs ja schon gepostet.

Für eine Juniortüte ist mein kleiner auch immer zu haben...


----------



## Mac Gill (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

ach ja, welchen Köder benutzt man, wenn man Kinder angeln möchte?


----------



## marca (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

JUNIORTÜTEN!!!!!
Mit der beste Kinderköder überhaupt.


----------



## perch (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

hallo frank,

klasse idee von dir.wenn´s zeitlich passt,pack ich meine family und
komm mal vorbei um dem nachwuchs über die schulter zu gucken.
war vor äähhh...|kopfkrat 10 jahren das letzte mal in kerkrade zum angeln.

ach noch was anderes- was sind das denn für "juniortüten"##:q

gruß marcel


----------



## Hanselle 007 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*



 Ich glaube ich komme auch mal vorbei.Und dan mal schauen wie die Profies sich machen am Wasser. Kerkrade is ja nur ein katzen sprung von mir entfernt dan mache ich den Kleinen mal eine Freude sowie auch den Grossen Anglern. Und bringe mal für jedermann 2 Kartongs Kakao Drink mit damit die kleinen so wie die Grossen was zum Frühstück haben wehr weis vieleicht bringe ich auch Streuselbrötchen oder andere Backwahren mit.



Gruss Mr.Twister 







http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb068_ZC


----------



## marca (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

An welchem Gewässer wollen wir denn angeln?
Im "Burggraben" werden wohl noch am einfachsten die Fische gefangen.
Und unsere Kleinen wollen es doch zappeln sehen!!


----------



## krauthi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

treffpunkt wird um  9.00 uhr auf dem parkplatz  sein   und dan können wir ja mal schauen  wo wir nun  die kiddis angeln lassen 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## Maashunter (1. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

So Frank habe mit der Chefin besprochen das wir jetzt am 22.4 aus dem Osterurlaub zurück kommen,ich muss nur wissen ob ich die Tageskarte vorort bekomme oder ich sie noch vorher besorgen muß,mein Sohn ist 13 und hat die grosse Vergunning schon.Grüße Josef


----------



## krauthi (1. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*



			
				Maashunter schrieb:
			
		

> So Frank habe mit der Chefin besprochen das wir jetzt am 22.4 aus dem Osterurlaub zurück kommen,ich muss nur wissen ob ich die Tageskarte vorort bekomme oder ich sie noch vorher besorgen muß,mein Sohn ist 13 und hat die grosse Vergunning schon.Grüße Josef


 
Hallo Josef  

schön das du mit sohn dabei sein wirst 

die tageskarte  sollte man sich einen tag vorher  beim bergsma  besorgen da er sonntag   leider nicht auf hat   für die  kleinen teiche   in kerkrade braucht man keine verguinning  und  so weit ich weiß brauchen kinder unter  14 jahren auch keine  sportvisakte   werde mich da aber noch mal schlau machen 


gruß Frank Krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (1. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

Ich hole mir immer die Vergunning beim Bergsma -> mein Sohn - fast 8 Jahre braucht keine Sportvisaktie -> jedoch sollte er im Verein sein. Der Verkäufer meinte, er sei sich icht sicher.

Aber für unter 10 EUR gab es für ihn die Jahreskarte -> die Kaufe ich halt immer mit, allein schon, weil mein kleiner dann so stolz ist, dass er einen eigenen Angelschein hat!


----------



## krauthi (2. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

laut der Homepage  vom bergsma    gibt es die tageskarte   für kinder unter 14 J.  für 2,50  und erwachsene  für 4 €   sportfishakte  unter  14 j. nicht nötig

jahreskarte   für kinder  9 €  und erwachsene   15 €






also  wer lust  und spaß dran hat   zu sehen wie aus kiddis   profis werden   dan   einfach anmelden 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## balu65 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

Hallo,
das ist ja mal ne super Idee.
Wenn ich's noch eingerichtet bekomme, komme ich gerne mit meinem Sohn (13) vorbei.
Gruß Balu


----------



## krauthis7 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

sehr gut desto mehr spass haben die kidis


----------



## krauthi (8. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

hallo Balu 65      schön  das du dabei sein  möchtest  datum und treffpunkt ist ja bekannt   jetzt hoffen wir noch das  das wetter    mitspielen wird und der tag  für die kiddis   ist perfekt



gruß Krauthi


----------



## balu65 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

Hallo,
ich war Karfreitag mit meinem Sohn und seinem Freund am Burggraben.
4Ruten ,2 x Pose, 2 x Grund, Köder : Wurm, Mais, Brot, Käse
Ergebniss : 0,0 Biss.
Unser Angelnachbar hatte auf Maden 2 süße Rotäugelchen überlistet.
Von der Größe her müssen die wohl kurz vorm Herzinfarkt gestanden haben als sie den Kächer gesehen haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wegen Kinderkomunion können wir dann nächste Woche Sonntag doch nicht kommen. Schade.
Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Euren Sprösslingen einen super Fang.
Wir werdens demnächst dann auch nochmal probieren.
Gruß Balu


----------



## Hanselle 007 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

das treffen findet doch diese woche samstag stat laut termin oder wird es verschoben.....?
bringe wie gesagt kakao für die kleinen mit damit sie was zu gurgeln haben bis denne.........


----------



## krauthi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

hallo marcel

das mit dem kakao  ist ein gute idee   aber  bitte schau noch mal auf den deinen Kalender   das treffen ist  Sonntag   und NICHT   Samstag 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

ups ich habe es bemerkt:q :q :q 
Kann ja mal vorkommen......|sagnix |peinlich


----------



## krauthi (21. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

laut wetterbericht werden wir am sonntag   ein  tolles frühlingswetter haben  und somit   sind  dan  für unseren nachwuchs  perfekte bedingungen 

treffpunkt  wird um 9.00 Uhr   auf dem parkplatz  an den teichen sein  und wer noch lust hat sich mit anzuschließen kann das noch gerne machen   



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (22. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

ach ja  

mein frauchen  backt  für morgen  noch einen leckeren  schokokuchen für die  kiddis    (ob ich den wohl heile  bis nach kerkrade bekommen werde ?? )


wümsche allen morgen eine gute  anfahrt 


gruß  Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

so das ist jetzt zwahr nicht schön das zu schreiben aber was muss das muss....es tut mir aufrichtig leid aber kann morgen leider nicht kommen wegen Familien gründen...möchte es halt nicht so offen schreiben aber es tut mir leid.Wenn nochmal so etwas in seiner art statt findet bin ich wenn es klapt gerne wieder mit dabei........

Liebe grüsse Mr.Twister.....


----------



## krauthi (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

so da sind wir wieder   und    meinem sohn hats gut gefallen und er fragte schon bei der heimfahrt  wann wir wieder ein kinderangeln machen werden ( ja ja die sucht )

hier mal ein paar  bilder vom heutigen tage   wobei uns die   fische  mal wieder nur schräg angeschaut haben   





gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

und hier noch ein paar


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

Moin Moin ,
wenn ich mir die Kinder auf dem Bild anschauen hatten die bestimmt viel Spaß und das finde ich klasse :q , super Aktion .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## krauthi (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

naja   dadurch das  die fische nicht so wollten wie unser nachwuchs  wollte   fanden  die sprößlinge  zur unterhaltung  einen  tennisball  und konnten  was fussballspielen   aber spaß hatten die   aufjedenfall


----------



## Mac Gill (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

Was krauthi vergessen hat -> Sein kleiner hat den ersten Fisch gelandet...

Maashunter-Junior hat allen gezeigt, wie das mit dem Stippen geht -> da wurde stattlich gefangen -> meine Bilder kommen morgen -> hab die digicam noch im Auto...)


----------



## krauthis7 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

so hier nun  meine bilder 
http://www.krauthis7.de/html/kinderangeln.html


----------



## krauthis7 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

hallo mac gill wo bleiben deine bilder ???


----------



## Mac Gill (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

voila...


----------



## Mac Gill (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kerkrade am 23.04*

Dann hab ich noch Bilder, wo das Beuteschema besser gepasst hat.

Von dieser Jagdbeute konnte man sich jedenfalls ernähren...glück, dass wir uns nicht mit Fischen versorgen müssen :q


----------

